# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Tregim

## liana76

''Borbardha'' e babai
Ishte hutuar krejt.Ne zemer gjithshka i kish ngrire.Kete ngrirje e ndiente ne shpirt .Kristalet e saje e prisnin e ftohnin.E ndiente thelle ne koridorin e ftohte te atij spitali.Si kishte pelqyer kurre kjo ndertese .Bardhesia e saje gjithmon e trembte.Pase mureve memece e zbardhedhues,shihte vetem fytyra te shenderuara prej semundjesh por kurre fytyra te vdekurish .Se lejonte kurre mendimin te shkonte drejte fatales.
-Po tani . Ku eshte ajo tani?
Dridhej i teri kure e mendonte por nuk dinte kurrese si te krijonte te paktin perfytyrim te saje ne ato caste .Pikerisht tani kur ai ndodhej ne koridorin e zbrazur e ajo ne dhomen morg perball.Do te donte te hynte direkte brenda saje ,kur tani per tani ia kishin ndaluar hyrjen. 
Nuk kishe me ze .As lote .Nuk i mbeti asgje nga gjithe sa kish.Gjithshka e kish braktisur qe kurse ajo e braktisi pa dashur .Cudi gjithshka ne braktisjen e vete pa ditur se ku.
I mbeshtetur pase murit gjithnje ne pritje degjoi zhurmen gervishese te deres .Ajo u hape.
-''Nje aksident me pasoja asgje me teper''
Megjithese gervishtja e cirte rrepte i dha trupit me vrike para hyrjes.Gruaja e moshuar e cila u shfaq zgjati doren drejte buzeve te tije.
-Heshte;-pershperiti ajo dhe me krahet e saje te tendosur e perfshiu forte ,duke mos e lene te fliste .Qendruan vetem per pake te pushtuar pa mundur te mbajne lotet.Pa mundur ta shihte ne sy me zerin qe i dridhej gruaja mezi shqiptoi disa fjale 
-Heshte. Ajo eshte atje .Mos e trmbe ;-dhe pake nga pake hapi kendveshtrimin e dhomes .E pa besueshme .Gjithshka po shfaqej para syve e pa besueshme ashtu sikurse edhe lajmi.E bija e tij e veshur krejte ne te bardha ish e shtrire mbi morg .Nga dritarja qe rrinte dimer e vere hapur fryjti pake ere.Sapo dera e rende hapej korenti depertonte ne dhome.Ne kte moment kur syte e tij shtangen,i ngulitur ne hyrje pa vellon e lehte qe filloje te farfurinte lehte-lehte prej fytyres .Velloja e tylte rihte me me furi duke zbuluar pjese te mimikes se saje.Me ne funde burri e tendosi forte braven e cila kerciti.Po afrohej lehte pa shkaktuar zhurme .Tashme po humbiste gjithe qetesine te cilen mezi mundi ta mblidhte ne syte e te tjereve.Kte e ndjente ne gjunjet e dridhshem qe ishin gati ta shembnin pertoke.Ne rahjet e zemres te cilat e godisnin pameshirshem.Nuk kish njohur asnjehere krize zemre por sote po kuptonte fare mire se zemra e tije vuante prej kohesh pa u shfaqur.Me duart qe i dridheshin ethshem zuri te largoje pake nga pake mbulesen e tylte te fytyres ,e zmbrapsur para pake prej eres. Gjate pjesezes se fundit te saje shquheshin dy buze te celura.Si te zbulohej nje surprize e hidhur plaku ,i keputur thithte cdo shprehje mimikore te vajzes.Me mollzat e ashpra te gishtrinjve preku buzet ,faqet,ballin lemoi floket.Pa se ishin po ato .Nuk kishin ndryshuar.Vecse ishin shume te ftohta.Ftohtesi e cila percillej ne gishtrinj,hynte ne gjake e gjaku e conte drejte muskulatures se zemres se plakut.Pasi e zmbrapsi mire copezen e tylte ,per te mos penguar veshtrimin,u ule ne karrigen prane.Prej saje shihte sesi duart e bardha te mbushura prej unazash ishin kryqezuar siper fustanit te terhequr paksa prej belit.Leshoi nje psheretim.
-Bija ime.Si keshtu kaq papritur?
Ai foli por ajo nuk dihej nese e degjonte.E kur se degjonte s'kish se si te pergjigjej.Trupi i akullt i se bijes ngjasonte me akullin e shpirtit te tije.Si ishte e mundur?Nuk mund te besonte ate cka i thane.Madje e tani qe po e shihte  po e prekte nuk e besonte.
Nese me pare kur i erdhi lajmi shpertheu ne te qare tashme nuk mundej.Nuk mundej se se besonte.Ne kete moment ish i prirur qe me gjithe forcen e pasionit te pranonte me mire irealen.
Nje princ qe vjene ne dhome jo me kuaj perrallash por mjaftonte ne kembe ,shqyen deren prej zemerimit ,se si ishte e mundur te fshihnin nje bukuri te tille ne morg.E i rrembyer prej mallit ,hidherimit  pushtues te perkulej lehte siper saje per ti dhuruar asgje me teper vec nje puthje.Ti celte buzet para se te vyshkeshin prej ngjyrash mavi vdekjesh.E kte ta bente krejt ne vetmi pa e vene re burin plak te strukur ne nje cepe te dhomes.Por jo me kote priti gati 3 ore shperthime dyersh.Nje puthje vetem kaq do vlente me nje zgjim e plaku ish gati ta priste me vite.
Por ne morg ka vetem heshtje.Ndersa shkonte nderment keto i erdhi keq per vajzen.Ndoshta ajo s'kish pasur kurre nje prince te vetin.Ndoshta edhe kishte ,por ai nese do vinte do vinte teper vone kur lotet do te lagin vetem lule.I zhgenjyer prej ''Borbardhes se vete'' vendosi qe ne vend te princit ta puthe ai vete.Buzet e nzehta qe shprehnin afsh dashurie preken ballin mermer.
Priti e pake kohe mos statuja shenderohej kushedi ne cfare.Por dera qe jashte troket.
-Lamtumire bije.
Le te ndaheshin me nje te puthur pa mundur te ndryshojne asgje .Kur e trokitura u riperserit u drejtua per nga dera,por duke qare.Ajo kishte vdekur e ai tani e besoj.Ajo skishte princ zgjimi kish vetem nje baba qe i dhuroi dashurin prinderore ,por qe s'mundi ti riktheje vite jete.

Largohet fundit te tortuarit duke patur ndermend ''Borebardhen''.Duhej shpejtuar .Ish vone .Ajo e priste ne shtepi .Do ta porosiste ti hekuroste ate kemishen e zeze se do te vinte diku.Do te nisej ne oren 2 mbasdite.Tani ish 1 e gjysem .E per gjysem ore .Per ku?Po .Ne nje kortezh varrimi ne krye te se ciles do te ndodhej ai vete.U kthye .Bente mire qe edhe ajo pake kohe qe i kishte ngelur te priste jashte spitalit. Keshtu mendoi pasi pa se kemishen e bardhe e kishte veshur te zhubrosur ate dite dhe se dera e shtepis e ish kycur.....

----------


## riza2008

Interesant tregim.Plot ndjenje.Çdo gje e pershkruar bukur me figura te spikatura letrare.Me terhoqi dhe e lexova me nje fryme.Ju falenderoj per kenaqesine qe na dhate.Respekte

----------


## liana76

Falemnderit per komentimin e vlersimin qe i bete tregimit time.Me vjen mire qe trgimi im ju terhoqi.Kenaqsia ishte e imja.

----------

